# Dark Schneider Vs Doctor Strange



## Dante10 (Aug 6, 2008)

This is classic strange, but DS gets unlimited magic and he gets 30 mins of prep.

ok who takes it?


----------



## Red Exodus (Aug 7, 2008)

Depends on what part of the manga Dark Schneider is being used as.

Some versions of Darsh obliterate Stephen, and vice versa for Strange.


----------



## ∅ (Aug 7, 2008)

I don't know, classic Strange can summon Eternity. He can also stop time, defeat herlads and seal people off in other dimensions.

Strange 9/10


----------



## DeusExMachina (Aug 7, 2008)

Beyonder said:


> I don't know, classic Strange can summon Eternity. He can also stop time, defeat herlads and seal people off in other dimensions.
> 
> Strange 9/10



Except Strange doesn't get heavy prep in this one in order to do that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 7, 2008)

Seems to me Dr. Strange got his ass beat by Hulk. Seems also to me, that Strange hasn't fought anyone as fast or powerful as Schneider before. 

DS speed-blitzes and shoves his fist up Strange's ass.

Also, I thought DS couldn't be killed by anyone who isn't some other character or some gay shit like that?


----------



## DeusExMachina (Aug 7, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Seems to me Dr. Strange got his ass beat by Hulk. Seems also to me, that Strange hasn't fought anyone as fast or powerful as Schneider before.
> 
> DS speed-blitzes and shoves his fist up Strange's ass.
> 
> *Also, I thought DS couldn't be killed by anyone who isn't some other character or some gay shit like that?*



No-limit fallacy on that bold statement. Also this is Classic Strange, you're not speed blitzing a dude who have similar defenses as DS. Also Zom is a huge huge jobber and WWH had a Jobber Aura upgraded at that time.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 7, 2008)

It's been a while since I read through the DS respect thread, but, seems to me, in his fight with some angel or something, their casual missed punches/kicks were destroying planets. Can Strange's shields stand up to, say, 100,000 planet-destroying punches in under a second (seeing as how DS is at least lightspeed)?


----------



## DeusExMachina (Aug 7, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It's been a while since I read through the DS respect thread, but, seems to me, in his fight with some angel or something, their casual missed punches/kicks were destroying planets. Can Strange's shields stand up to, say, 100,000 planet-destroying punches in under a second (seeing as how DS is at least lightspeed)?



His shields can tanks energy blasts from a not-so-hungry Galactus.


----------



## Id (Aug 7, 2008)

By his own words he is not as powerful as he used to be. 
Plus DS astral, spiritual, and physical must be destroyed in order to take him out.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 7, 2008)

DeusExMachina said:


> His shields can tanks energy blasts from a not-so-hungry Galactus.


Then we must ask:

1. How powerful are these energy blasts?
2. Was Galactus putting effort into the blast?
3. How much effort?
4. How many blasts could he take?

This doesn't mean anything. Galactus, hungry or not, can control how powerful his blasts are. Even if he can blow up galaxies, he can also reduce the power to blow up anything from a small stone to a planet.


----------



## Vault (Aug 7, 2008)

going by strange's strongest version 

he kicks DS's ass


----------



## Red Exodus (Aug 7, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Seems to me Dr. Strange got his ass beat by Hulk. Seems also to me, that Strange hasn't fought anyone as fast or powerful as Schneider before.
> 
> DS speed-blitzes and shoves his fist up Strange's ass.
> 
> Also, I thought DS couldn't be killed by anyone who isn't some other character or some gay shit like that?



Seems to me like you know next to nothing about Dr. Strange.

Know the Infinity Guanlet? Yeah, the same glove that gives complete and
total mastery over time, space, power, mind, and the soul. An IG user is
pretty much the 3rd most powerful being in the MU under the Living Tribunal
and One Above All.

Strange managed to, on the spot without any prep, secretly shield himself,
Silver Surfer, and Thanos from being affected by Nebula when she wished
for everything to be as it was 24 hours before the events of Infinity Guanlet
took place.

Even she could not understand why they were still there.

He's also managed to resist and stalemate Mistress Death, a being on the
same level as Galactus.


----------



## Zetta (Aug 7, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Also, I thought DS couldn't be killed by anyone who isn't some other character or some gay shit like that?



The Dark Adam, Light Adam thing. However, this is the same as saying only a sharingan user can beat Itachi.


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 7, 2008)

Im using the strongest verison of strange btw


----------



## Apollo (Aug 7, 2008)

Strange wins, he doesn't need prep at his strongest levels.


----------



## Yōkai (Aug 7, 2008)

Dante10 said:


> Im using the strongest verison of strange btw


then you're using a walking deus ex machina

Strange wins

/thread


----------



## Vault (Aug 7, 2008)

strange has massive lvl of DEM 

even barring that version he still wins


----------



## ∅ (Aug 7, 2008)

"By the eye of Agamotto, you're unmade!" - wut jst hapn?!


----------



## Vault (Aug 7, 2008)

doctor strange : by the power of blah blah blah i come back to life

D.S: but dude how did you talk when your dead


----------



## soupnazi235 (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey ^
Do you kick like an energy drink?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 8, 2008)

Red Exodus said:


> Seems to me like you know next to nothing about Dr. Strange.
> 
> Know the Infinity Guanlet? Yeah, the same glove that gives complete and
> total mastery over time, space, power, mind, and the soul. An IG user is
> ...


This proves nothing. Shielding oneself from reality altering isn't the same as shielding oneself from massive damage. My question still stands.

As for stalemating someone who is supposedly on the level of Galactus, that proves nothing either. What happened in the fight is what is important.


----------



## soupnazi235 (Aug 8, 2008)

Why are you playing devil's advocate, Moron? 
(Pun intended)


----------



## Aokiji (Aug 8, 2008)

Zetta said:


> The Dark Adam, Light Adam thing. However, this is the same as saying only a sharingan user can beat Itachi.



Except Dark Schneider's has actually not been contradicted yet.


----------



## soupnazi235 (Aug 8, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> Except Dark Schneider's has actually not been contradicted yet.



I hope you're not talking about Jiraiya...


----------



## ∅ (Aug 8, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> Except Dark Schneider's has actually not been contradicted yet.


That still doesn't make it less of a no limits fallacy.


----------



## soupnazi235 (Aug 8, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> .



I must have missed the part where Itachi and Shodai duked it out?


----------



## ∅ (Aug 8, 2008)

soupnazi235 said:


> I must have missed the part where Itachi and Shodai duked it out?


Madara had the eternal mangekyo sharingan, and he lost. The difference between the eternal and the non-eternal version is that you gain one extra ability and you don't lose your sight.

However use Pein's invincibility as a substitute.


----------



## Darklyre (Aug 8, 2008)

At his strongest level, Dr. Strange wasn't a character. He was a walking plot device. He was basically the 60s version of the retcon punch and Quesada's "it's magic, we don't have to explain it," only he could do it any time he wanted.


----------



## Endless Mike (Aug 8, 2008)

Classic Strange was like Pre-Crisis Superman level, except with magic. What I mean was that he could basically pull new powers out of his ass at will. His feats were absolutely crazy - he once sealed and destroyed an entire dimension casually, and absorbed the power of a reality warper who could be as powerful as he wanted to be.


----------



## Red Exodus (Aug 8, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> This proves nothing. Shielding oneself from reality altering isn't the same as shielding oneself from massive damage.



Shielding himself from a being using complete and total mastery of reality?
A mastery that exceeds Eternity, the living embodiment of the entire MU?

That's the difference from Darsh surviving "massive damage".



> As for stalemating someone who is supposedly on the level of Galactus, that proves nothing either. What happened in the fight is what is important.



Simple. She tried to take his soul and was unable to. The living embodiment
of Death could not take Dr. Strange's soul.

THAT proves quite a lot.


----------



## Aokiji (Aug 8, 2008)

Beyonder said:


> That still doesn't make it less of a no limits fallacy.



I know, but the "Only a MS user can beat an MS use theory was shot in the ass. DS only being mortal to the Adam of Darkness wasn't. The sharingan theory is way more bullshit.


----------



## Eternal_Weapon_X (Sep 15, 2008)

Sorry but I have to give it to Doc Strange. He was one hax bastard back in the day!


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm given to understand that Strange can't die unless he wants to.

I have only a vague idea of who Schneider is but Strange is the Sorcerer Supreme.

This means that he is the most powerful magical being in his universe, and several others besides. Marvel has obscenely high standards for this.

Properly portrayed, he should not really be threatened by anyone weaker than Mephisto(who himself has never really displayed the full extent of his power).


----------



## skiboydoggy (Sep 15, 2008)

Even if DS is only mortal to the Adam of Darkness, Strange could probably just fuck around with the laws of the story and turn that bit off before raping him. Or you know, unmake him with the Eye of Agamotto.


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Sep 15, 2008)

Strange at his most powerful takes it.


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 15, 2008)

Doctor Strange's powers are mad crazy. He wins this.


----------



## Kage no Yume (Sep 16, 2008)

So...would Dr. Strange at his strongest be able to take on someone like Mad Jim Jaspers or The Fury with his DEM hax?


----------



## skiboydoggy (Sep 16, 2008)

Strange is DEM, he can do _anything_.


----------



## Power16 (Sep 16, 2008)

Kage no Yume said:


> So...would Dr. Strange at his strongest be able to take on someone like Mad Jim Jaspers or The Fury with his DEM hax?



Nope, Jaspers is one of the most powerful mutants and Fury is like the most hax thing in Marvel.


----------

